# Silvia Trkman DVDs now available at CleanRun



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is huge! Saves international shipping, as well as the wait time for international shipping. Six DVDs are available now:


Cik & Cap, The Easiest Way to Perfect Turns
Heeling is Just Another Trick
Ready-Steady-Go! 33 Tops for more Speed
Tricks for a Great Bond
Tricks for Balance, Strength, and Coordination
Tricks for Better Thinking Skills
 I own Ready-Steady-Go based on AgileGSD's recommendation and can say with certainty that it is a great DVD. I'm excited to expand my Trkman library in the future more easily now!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome..I love her "heeling is just another trick!" No leash pressure !..Pimg is going to be a busy girl!! lol


----------

